
Convicted murderer Hans Reiser leads police to Nina's remains - ajbatac
http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=news/local&id=6250678
======
ajbatac
For those who don't know: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser>

